# Door Spiders



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I saw an image of a bunch of spiders on the front door of a home haunt and thought that would be a good thing for me to do for this year's Spider Hole theme. So I bought some of those black spider rings and cut off the ring part, and glued a VERY small Rare-Earth magnet to the underside. They stick great!










There is a more detailed look on my blog here:

http://thewrighthalloweenstuff.blogspot.com/2013/03/lets-get-down-to-earth.html


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice idea, where did you get the spiders? 
Great blog too by the way.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Those will look great! Cool idea.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Bone Dancer said:


> Nice idea, where did you get the spiders?
> Great blog too by the way.


Amazon.com

I get a lot of my stuff from there.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So here's the door after I finished putting the magnets on the spiders, and the spiders on the door.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks downright scary! Hmmm, this might be a good way to keep those pesky door-to-door solicitors away....


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

What a great idea thanks for sharing. I just order some Magnets.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

That is such a cool idea and the door looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is a really scary idea! I like, like it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep....That's cool...........


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Me like it. I love the idea and layout!
Now I just have to replace my new fiberglass front door with a metal one. 
Damn it!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks super!!! I did something similar a few years back, but used a glue gun. We have huge wooden doors. My husband was not amused.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That looks really great, and so easy. Now I just need a metal door...


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

My frig will never look the same.


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

That is so cool!!!. Just so you know I will be stealing/borrowing this idea.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

No worries ... like I said on my blog, I saw something like this out on the net, and just had to try it myself. The regular magnets the other person was using didn't work though, so I did a little research and found the Rare-Earth magnets. It works SO much better with them. (And probably a little easier to remove than Lady Halloween's glue gun adventure!  )


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Not on spiders but i have some roaches I am going to make also.
Thanks for a great idea Doc.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looks slightly time consuming, but the effect can't be beat. It looks like a real army of spiders crawling down the door. The wife would move out for sure if she saw this.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

kprimm said:


> Looks slightly time consuming,


I actually had more magnets than I thought ... 100. And to clip the spiders and glue the magnets took just over an hour. (I was sitting in front of the T.V. watching a couple of Supernatural episodes while I was home sick, so I thought I'd do this.)


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great idea! and super creeepy!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, just an FYI in case someone doesn't have a metal door or have alot of magnets available. I use Museum Putty ALOT. I get it at Pat Catan's in the area. It comes in a sheet and you pull off the amount you want, and it sticks to alot of things like walls, putting paper silhouette bats on the glass on pictures, etc. I use it for my Christmas cards along my staircase in the hallway instead of tape. It's a varnished wood. I've used it on my aluminum siding on the porch for my smaller spiders. Once I'm done using it at that time, I just roll it all back into itself and flatten back on the sheet for next time.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

That sounds a lot easier that gluing magnets! 

And it doesn't leave a residue? I'll have to get some of that for the rest of the spiders I want to put up on the outside of the house. Thanks!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Test it on a surface you want to use first. I haven't had any problems, even on the old aluminum siding!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco the finished door looks great. I'm happy you didn't evenly pepper the spiders all over the door, facing every which way. Your spiders are moving in a focused swarm and I love it!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Agree with [email protected] The "swarm" looks like it it moving. Add two alternating strobes and it would enhance the effect.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Great idea with the strobe! Thanks!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks great! Picked up a few mid sized spiders after Halloween, think I will try this idea.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a great idea, I have a wooden door,, don't think I better try THL's idea though,, but maybe some other way,, that looks awesome!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Hey, just an FYI in case someone doesn't have a metal door or have alot of magnets available. I use Museum Putty ...


I just got some of this and it works great! I'm gonna have a ball with my spiders now!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dr. M, it opens up a whole new world. I use it _alot._


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

what a neat and simple idea, I have to do this because my neighbor hates spiders and I love to scare him.


----------

